
Covid-19 patients may suffer long-term lung damage even after recovery - joeyespo
https://scroll.in/article/965138/covid-19-patients-may-suffer-long-term-lung-damage-even-after-recovery
======
rapjr9
Is anyone tracking this form of damage? This articles says "hundreds of
thousands":

Here’s What Recovery From Covid-19 Looks Like for Many Survivors

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/01/health/coronavirus-
recove...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/01/health/coronavirus-recovery-
survivors.html)

Number of new cases and deaths does not tell the whole story. If lots of
people take months to recover or never recover completely, that could have big
long term economic impacts. As far as I can tell nobody currently knows how
prevalent this is. Here is one data point for lung damage:

Up to 30% of COVID-19 survivors may suffer ‘irreversible’ lung damage, warns
leaked NHS guidance

[https://www.thehealthsite.com/news/up-to-30-of-
covid-19-surv...](https://www.thehealthsite.com/news/up-to-30-of-
covid-19-survivors-may-suffer-irreversible-lung-damage-warns-leaked-nhs-
guidance-753751/)

Nothing about damage to other organs, chronic fatigue, muscle recovery time,
etc. Even if we find drugs that prevent anyone from dying, large numbers of
people may still be disabled temporarily or permanently. It seems important to
track and understand this.

